# sweeping the barn floors



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Why is it that im the only one who sweeps the barn floor. Nobody else sweeps up there messes from there horses. Should i ask the B/O if i can make a sign for the barn that says something about sweeping up the floor after your done with your horse.

Over the weekend...someone pulled there horse's mane and just left the hair on the floor. So i just left that alone. I swept up my section of the mess. I dont get why they dont sweep. It only takes a few seconds to do. ::sigh::

Do you sweep up your mess before you leave the barn?

I like a clean barn floor. I mean...what happens if someone shows up looking to board there horse and they see a messy floor...... i would like to see a clean floor.

thanks


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a pet peeve I taught the kids all day today at camp. Horse poops in the wash rack clean it, dirty feet ick in wash rack, clean it, make a mess....CLEAN IT!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

At my old barn, our trainer would inspect our wash racks. If we didn't sweep them, we had to track everybody else's horses for them, and ride the lesson bsrebsck. I find cleaning up important


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I also prefer the barn floor to be kept clean. I keep mine swept up and tidy, it bothers me if I don't sweep up right away, even if I'm the only one there to see it!

Every barn that I've ever been in has a rule that each person must sweep up after themselves. If you make a mess, like picking out your horse's feet before you go to ride, then you sweep it up before you ride, not after!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Urg! I know your pain OP, I once boarded where no one swept. If i didn't sweep, there would still be poop, hay, dirt, or anything else a week later! And when I did sweep, it took me hours. I think it was an 80'x40' barn. >.<

No sweep, no keep. 
You don't sweep, you don't get to keep your horse here. I know that's harsh but come on! Do your part. If your horse poops or you drop hay, clean it up. I'm not your mother and I like having a nice, well kept, presentable barn.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Today i swept the entire barn isle. It didnt take me that long to do. So we will see what happens next when i go to the barn on friday. Will it still be clean? or will there be dirt on the floor?.
-------------------------------------
There a radio player in the barn... today i noticed that it was missing off the shelf. So i went in the tack room and noticed that it was in the garbage! That made me kinda mad because the garbage was full and someone just put the radio on top of it. 

There is no recycle bin in the tack room. Just one garbage bin. So there were empty bottles,empty containters,glass bottles even. Other junk piled up. So i put on some rubber gloves and took out the recycles and put them in another bag. I took the radio player off and put it someplace else.

Little things like that annoy me when people dont recycle there bottles. I mean there was a full bottle of leather cleaner in the garbage. I mean..come on.. dont throw that out. There was a plastic container with liquid in it. Empty out the container before you throw it out. :;sigh::

Time to set some rules in the barn i think....


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Its funny, at my old barn nobody ever swept up, that is until the barn owner bought a battery powered leaf blower. Now EVERYONE cleans up, every time. 

The horses really didnt care, especially because we were primarily after feeding and cleaing up the loose hay. Afteer a couple days the new loud noise that didn't come near them, didnt even phase them.

No one wants to do it till its fun.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Char sheds A LOT, If I touch her hair falls off so I am forever cleaning up the aisle and around her stall (she also dribbles her pellets, waiting to have her teeth done again because of foal.)

I hate going in and seeing other borders leave their mess everywhere.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you continue to sweep the floor no one else will. You become an enabler. Clean up after yourself only. It's up to the BO to dictate the rules. I can hear the conversation amongst the others "Oh just leave it, XX will clean it up"


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

I board at a *very* small barn. I sweep up every time I come out, even if I don't ride. The one time I forgot to there was a message on the white board reminind me personally to sweep up.  I never forgot after that.


----------

